# To Levelwind or not.... Shimano TLD v Charter Special



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys,

Have been thinking about getting a Lever Drag overhead reel for the first time and am tossing up whether to get a Shimano TLD 15 or a Shimano Charter Special to fish 10-15kg mono. Would like to try a lever drag but am not sure about the issue of level wind or no level wind? I'm familiar with baitcasters with level wind but am yet to fish with a game-style overhead.

For those of you who fish overhead and no level wind, how do you wind the line on evenly and is it a hassle to do so? Is it similar to winding line on an Alvey and spreading it evenly across the spool?

Interestingly the 527gm TLD 15 puts out 22lb drag pressure whereas the lighter Charter Special (485gm) puts out 33lb of drag according to the Shimano website.

Lastly, is a TLD20 too big/bulky to fish out of a kayak with comfortably?

A 10-15kg rod will top off the package. Am thinking of a Crystal blue Silstar at this stage. Any others in the $150-$200 mark?

Thanks in advance

Marty


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

mate i have the CS but so far has only been used a couple of times...i have some 50lb braid about to go on it and i have it matched with a silstar powertip 8 - 15 kg rod...it is going to be my trolling rig when i get my AI....one day... :?

i prefer the lever wind to lay the line rather then doing it myself....especially in a a yak....

an old deckie recommended them to me...bullet proof and strong...were some of his words....it's been around for years


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about the drag. 10kg is way more than I'd be prepared to try on the yak. I have mine set for 5kg at strike and I guess that goes to about 8kg at sunset but I'm not game to try. With 15kg line you don't want to go much over 5kg drag anyhow.

I jig in 40-50m with my TLD15 and don't worry about guiding the line to get it to lay evenly. It bunches a little in the middle, but nothing problematic. At the end of the day I might guide it with my finger to get an even lay. This is with 30lb braid.

Both reels are solid. The level-wind is one more thing to go wrong


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

im in the same predicament at the moment!!!! cant decide which to go for, looking forward to seeing all the input on this one........


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Marty75 said:


> Lastly, is a TLD20 too big/bulky to fish out of a kayak with comfortably?


I don't think so, I've used mine in the yak a few times and it was fine. You will want a gimbal of some sort though. The real question would be do you NEED a TLD20? The smaller you go the better I reckon. What do you want to use it for?


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

like the others drag shouldnt be much of an issue 10kg of drag is more than i would ever use I am more in the 5kg class too, i like level wind but you have to keep them clean of sand etc, how does the braid go on the finger/thumb when laying the line as i only use mono.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sometimes I'll use my TLD-25's on my trolling rods if I'm going to fish an area known for big kingies. I don't use them regularly because they are large, heavy and don't tolerate abuse as well as my other reels. I only break them out when I want to fish a lever drag reel. Most of the time I just use Torium reels.

I've never owned anything but conventional (overhead) reels and have never even used a level wind reel. I learned early on to guide the line back onto the spool. After doing it for a while it just becomes second nature. I'll use my left thumb or the thumb and forefinger to guide the line back on the reel. Sometimes you can even get the line to wind on evenly just be rocking the reel side to side as you retrieve. Its easy enough after you get the hang of it.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and info guys. I've got a Penn 750SSM with 25lb braid on a sturdy Silstar boat rod so will probably just stick with that for now.

Was just looking for a heavy backup outfit with the baitrunner/free spool option ready to engage a pre-set drag. The CS's are on special for $140 at the moment which represents pretty good value I reckon.

Cheers

Marty


----------



## mantabay (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Marty,

I reckon you've got to think about what your going to use the reel for, and ask the question why do game reels not have level winds ?

I've lost the odd good Jew fish with level wind reels especially when using braid, If the wind mechanism goes out of sinc with the line on the spool when a fish is heading for the horizon it can actually lock solid and bang there goes a good fish.

I have even gone as far as taking the mechanism off level wind reels. It's very easy to lay the line manually on the spool using your thumb and it certainly doesn't have to be perfectly laid.

Reels with out level winds also free spool a lot easier, good when trying to get that Plastic shad down 6 fathoms in a hurry.

Lever drags are also pretty good, I like that you can pre set your max drag and then use any setting in between, they are also very easy to use in a Yak, I picked up a TLD 15 on a 10 - 15 KG GTS rod in k-mart recently @ 25% off ($160) and am very pleased with it.

Catch a Big One,
Skipper T.


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Please feel free to ignore the below.

I have just come back from a trip to Tonga where I had the chance to max out some of my spin gear and get some use of heavy overhead gear via a charter. I will post a report on the trip however for now I found the below pertaining to your dilema.

The TLD 25 is a great reel and is very handy is intending to fish mono. The charter opperator though was very wary of using braid on his overheads least the line get looped around your finger and it goes for a big run (His decky once gaffed a green fish boat side which took off. Paul (charter opperated) grabbed the line to try and hold it. Bad move the 500lb mono rapped around his thumb and eventually snapped on it but not before he torn both hamstrings!! He was sure if it was 100lb braid it would have just chopped his thumb off!!!)

If wishing to use mono then I would suggest the TLD 15.

However if wishing to use braid I would strongly recommend the Penn Spinfisher. MOs have them from $125 which is less than the USA. Builtproof and come is sizes big enough to land huge fish on. I was massively impressed with mine which accounted for a number of small tuna (6 kilo) and a great job on a doggie estimated at 18kg (conservatively) before the hooks pulled 15 minutes into the fight. For the coin they are awesome and if you are worried about the drag I would place it about equal with the 4000 Caldia Kix I have which is rated to 7kg (Penn was a 650SSM). You can also send the reel to Jack Erskine for carbonex washers or buy the kit and install it yourself. I have not had time to do this yet however I will be soon.

In terms of rods I would suggest an Ugly Stick Black Tiger from MOs for bass pro in the USA (cheaper by half). Awesome rods. 2 piece 6'6" was in stock at MOs and bought as a spare for the trip. The rating range (15 - 40lb or something) is huge and they have plenty of power and can still through a large sluggo to kingies if in your area.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Marty75 said:


> Lastly, is a TLD20 too big/bulky to fish out of a kayak with comfortably?


I use a TLD25 in my yak with no problems at all. It feel very well balanced and easy to use. I bit of overkill I would think, but I like the fact that I can get it filled with 450m of 40lb mono at the fishing store for $18, then use the line to make leaders for jigging without worring that I am going to leave myself short of line in the near future.

I used this reel recently on a jigging trip where we fished in 80m+ of water, I just guided it onto the reel with the hand I was holding the rod with.


----------



## GOF (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Marty,

TLD15 & Shimano rod combo @ K-Mart, $229 less 25% = $172 !. BARGAIN

I've had my TLD15 for more than 20 years (yeah, they are that old) & it's accounted for plenty of good fish without missing a beat.

Cheers - G.O.F.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

After all that I decided to go with a Shimano 4500 Baitrunner ($165), 6'6" Silstar Crystal Blue 10-15kg rod ($120) with 275m of 30lb Suffix braid ($50). This way I get the added versatility of a threadline reel, a decent drag with the freespool baitrunning features I was after.

Thanks for all the ideas and feedback and am now keen to give it a work out with some live baits.

Marty


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

The 6500 sized baitrunner was the standard offshore reel in New Zealand for quite a few years... the 4500 will be a very handy rig Marty with the two drags...
johnny


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I've had a couple of charter Specials for years. Great reels. One blew a bearing after salt immersion. They have less line capacity than the equivalent TLD.
I love the smooth freespool ability of lever drags but the baitrunner spin reel is pretty good too. I personally prefer overheads because the reel is on top of the rod and less intrusive than a spinning reel when sitting down. Spinning bail arms seem to foul up on stuff and meaning that I have to hold the rod higher. Spinning reels don't have the over-run problem and seem to be a bit better in the water resistance department. Obviously, large spinning reels cast better than large overheads. There are good argments for both.

Over the years, with the advent of braid,my reels have got progressively smaller and lighter. My rods have got lighter and lighter. I reckon Paul could have landed his marlin on a Calcutta 200 filled with 30 lb braid.


----------

